# blown mk4 vr6 looking to swap mk3 vr6????



## kyle12201 (Jun 19, 2009)

My girl friend was driving to work and hit a huge frost heave and cracked her oil pan and seized the motor. My question is i can pick up a stock vr6 out of a 97 jetta what is needed to do this swap? What would i have to swap into the mk4 would I just need the PCM, wiring harness and the motor? Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## corrasta630 (Apr 1, 2010)

alot goes into swapping you would have to strip down the 97 and swap everything from he blown motor onto it including the cams ill buy the lower manifold with the injector rail if you want to sell it


----------



## kyle12201 (Jun 19, 2009)

i checked it out today and there was a dime size hole in the pan. somebody suggested i buy this ' kneed epoxy' and plug the hole, put some oil in it and try to start it just to be sure the motor is really toast. i'm just going to look for another vr out of an mk4 and go from there. and yes I would be interested in selling those parts. I will keep this thread updated but i probably wont be fixing the car anytime soon. figured ill be letting her use my mk3 for the time being :banghead:


----------



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

Totaly possible except I remember reading on some other threadds thats it illegal to do so in some areas because you are takeing an older engine and putting it in a new body:screwy: 

Personaly i think its all bull**** and would do it anyways.:thumbup:


----------



## kyle12201 (Jun 19, 2009)

got the car running, needs a new head one of the valves must be bent theyre ticking pretty bad. trying to decide if im gonna get a new motor or fix the current head?/chains/ oil pan? think i'll put a fresh motor in it...


----------

